# Not putting the cart before the horse for once!



## sunflowerparrot (Feb 16, 2013)

When I got chickens, I bought them on impulse and they lived in my bathtub until I could get safe and proper accommodations for them.
When I got ducks, I bought them on impulse and they too went and lived in my bathtub until I could get a pen and fence for them.
Well - I am wanting some goats and want to do it right!

Newbie questions:

1) Is there is difference between dwarf goats and pygmy goats? (or is that term used interchangeably?)
2) I have 6 foot tall coated chicken wire fence - is that strong enough for 2 of these goats? (I could put up 3' hardware cloth fence and then the 6' chicken wire fence over that if needed"
3) Do I need to hot wire the inside of the fence?
4) Is a 3-sided hoop coop with a tarp over the top and door that can be closed enough of a shelter for the goats?

I want to get all my information first - then fence, shelter and THEN goats!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 16, 2013)

*Just put 'em in your bathtub! 






Sorry I couldn't help myself. 

*


----------



## sunflowerparrot (Feb 16, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch:Just put 'em in your bathtub! 



lol... I left myself open for that advice, didn't I?  I probably COULD put them in the bathtub - I can't imagine them being too big as babies lol


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 16, 2013)

We have a hoop coop with a tarp for our goats. It was our chicken coop originally but we sold all the chickens to get into the goats. As for using chicken wire for goats I wouldn't recommend it. Our hoop shelter is covered in chicken wire (granted it's old wire) and we have had to repair holes the goats have made in it already. I'd use field fence for the goat area and it would be cheaper than using hardware cloth too.

I may be able to find a picture of our shelter for you. If not I can get a picture of it.

ETA: Here is a couple shots that have our shelter in it. 











Since those pictures were taken we've put a bigger tarp on it. Both sides and the back are 95% covered now. Just a little on both sides at the bottom is uncovered because the tarp only reached so far on the sides. Back is totally covered, front is open.

Here is a more recent picture that has the shelter in the background.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 16, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Just put 'em in your bathtub!
> 
> Sorry I couldn't help myself.
> 
> *


I was gonna say the same thing...  

Seriously...
Nigerian Dwarfs are their own breed.
Pygmy's are their own breed.

I have Nigerians, but mine are on the larger side. We have regular field fencing, nothing special.  For our Nigerian Bucks sometimes we will run hot wire around the inside of the buck pen during rutting season because the bucks are hard on the fence. A simple shelter is fine, just to get them out of rain/wind. A hoop coop is fine...you don't need a door.

I would not recommend chicken wire.

BTW- Dwarfs are  easy keepers, great breeders and great moms. Easy on the land very hardy and sweet. We have 3 different breeds of goats here. I really like the dwarfs!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 16, 2013)

I agree with everyone else, you should defintely get them and keep them in your bathtub for a a couple of weeks 

What Southern said, Nigerian Dwarfs are a breed and Pygmy's are a breed, although they share a commone West African heritage.

Nigerian Dwarfs are a recognized dairy breed by the American Dairy Goat Assocition. They are the most efficient dairy goat as far as feed conversion ratio and they have the highest butterfat content which makes their milk great for cheese making.

 Many people do keep Pygmy's for milkers as well.  They are more of a meat type goat, stockier and thicker, although they aren't really raised for meat per se because of their small size.

Your housing sounds fine, and regular 2x4 welded wire is fine for fencing.  Bucks do need stronger fencing if they are in the area of does.

I raise Nigerian Dwarfs.  You can check out my website if you would like to see some.


----------



## sunflowerparrot (Feb 18, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> I agree with everyone else, you should defintely get them and keep them in your bathtub for a a couple of weeks
> 
> What Southern said, Nigerian Dwarfs are a breed and Pygmy's are a breed, although they share a commone West African heritage.
> 
> ...


---------
Thank you everyone for your great info! I've decided, thanks to the information here, to get 3 Nigerian Dwarfs - 2 females/1 male. I want to purchase the male from a separate breeder than I get the female from to ensure there is no relation - is that very important? I also want to get some kids that are finishing up bottle feeding; I'm bottle feeding a friend's nubians right now and really enjoying it. I placed an ad on a facebook forum and will keep an eye on craigslist too.. Once I get the goats, I'll have a lot to keep learning. I'm so glad I found this site!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 18, 2013)

You will love your Nigerians!   

Yes, if you plan to breed them then they need to be unrelated. 
A word of warning...ND bucklings mature sexually very early  at 2-3 months they can and will breed... the doelings can have there fist heat at 9-12 weeks. You must keep your buckling separate from your does!  You could get your 2 does now...and wait a while. They really shouldn't be bred til they are of proper maturity 10-12 months. Your buck will need to be housed away from the does so consider a wether for companionship for your buck...he will not do well alone.

I love this sight too!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 18, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> You will love your Nigerians!
> 
> Yes, if you plan to breed them then they need to be unrelated.
> A word of warning...ND bucklings mature sexually very early  at 2-3 months they can and will breed... the doelings can have there fist heat at 9-12 weeks. You must keep your buckling separate from your does!  You could get your 2 does now...and wait a while. They really shouldn't be bred til they are of proper maturity 10-12 months. Your buck will need to be housed away from the does so consider a wether for companionship for your buck...he will not do well alone.
> ...


Very true about the bucks.

As far as them being related, I would say you don't want any that are closely related.


----------



## sunflowerparrot (Feb 19, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> You will love your Nigerians!
> 
> Yes, if you plan to breed them then they need to be unrelated.
> A word of warning...ND bucklings mature sexually very early  at 2-3 months they can and will breed... the doelings can have there fist heat at 9-12 weeks. You must keep your buckling separate from your does!  You could get your 2 does now...and wait a while. They really shouldn't be bred til they are of proper maturity 10-12 months. Your buck will need to be housed away from the does so consider a wether for companionship for your buck...he will not do well alone.
> ...


Thank you for that information! It looks like I'll be getting a baby or two in 11 more weeks! I found a local guy who has a pregnant girl due in 3 weeks - then he doesn't sell his babies until they are 2 months old. I get the babies  I will get my girls first - then wait a few months to get my boy (from a different breeder). They will be dwarf/pygmy mixes and the cost is $40/each - I didn't think that was bad at all for 2 month old kids.  

What if there is only one girl? Will she be ok alone - or should I start looking now for another pregnant mix that will be due about the same time? I'd like to have my 2 girls at the same time so they're not lonely - then can put a male in later..


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 19, 2013)

You definitely want more than one... goats as well as sheep really need a buddy. 

Also, on the fencing...if the goats are going to have *horns *do not get 2x4 welded wire. They will destroy it and it can be dangerous as the welds break and then the wire becomes a strangling hazard.

I have some pics of what can happen if you'd like to see them.   I also feel it is not strong enough to really hold up to a buck in rut IF they are sharing a fenceline.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 19, 2013)

I have not been around Nigie bucks but my Alpines STINK when they are in rut. I have gotten used to it, but you might not want the buck pen close to your house.

I use 2x4 field fencing, not welded. I like the 2x4 as no heads or horns can get stuck. We have also installed a hot wire at about 12" so the goats don't mess with the fence at all. Maybe the nigies aren't that hard on fences.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 20, 2013)

babsbag said:
			
		

> I have not been around Nigie bucks but my Alpines STINK when they are in rut. I have gotten used to it, but you might not want the buck pen close to your house.
> 
> I use 2x4 field fencing, not welded. I like the 2x4 as no heads or horns can get stuck. We have also installed a hot wire at about 12" so the goats don't mess with the fence at all. Maybe the nigies aren't that hard on fences.


X2  some people get use to the buck in rut........I do not! 

...and yes Nigerians can be hard on fences too. We use hot wire mid fenceline when they are in rut.


----------



## julieq (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a friend who raises chicks in her bathtub each spring.  She doesn't see a problem with that and neither do I!  

You can't just own three ND's, that just won't work.  You'll only make the rest of us addicts feel bad.  Aim for at least ten or fifteen, with at least three cross out bucks.  Of course you'll need two bathtubs!


----------

